# Your pup's weight during the first year ?



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been keeping a chart of Charlie's weight - he is now five months old. Anyone care to add theirs for comparison purposes? 

5kg on 28th June 2008 - 8 weeks old
5.5kg on 5th July 2008 - 9 weeks old
7kg on 12th July 2008 - 10 weeks old
8.5 kg on 19th July 2008 - 11 weeks old
9.5kg on 26th July 2008 - 12 weeks old
10.5kg on 2nd August 2008 - 13 weeks old
12kg on 9th August 2008 - 14 weeks old
13.6kg on 14th August 2008 - nearly 15 weeks old
15kg on 24th August 2008 - 16 weeks old
16.5kg on 31st August 2008 - 17 weeks old
18.5kg on 7th September 2008 - 18 weeks old
19.5kg on 14th September 2008 - 19 weeks old
20kg on 21st September 2008 - 20 weeks old

Here's a page to convert weights if you would rather work in Pounds:

http://www.metric-conversions.org/weight-conversion.htm

Just noticed from my weighing records that my previous goldie also slowed down with his weight gain at about 5 months, then after a few weeks had another growth spurt.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine's in pounds but here it is:

October 11th 2lbs. 13 oz (45 oz) 2 weeks
October 22nd 5 lbs. 4 weeks
October 31st 7lbs. 5 weeks
November 6th 8 ½ lbs. 6 Weeks
November 14th 10.11lbs. 7 Weeks
November 22nd 12.4 lbs. 8 Weeks (2 Months)
December 14th 18.4 lbs. 11 Weeks
January 12th 29.2 lbs. 15 Weeks (3 ½ Mos)
January 31st 38 lbs. 18 Weeks (4 Mos.)
February 27th 46 lbs. 5 Months
March 3rd. 47 lbs. 
March 27th 50 lbs. 6 Months
April 27th 58 lbs. 7 Months
May 27th 60 lbs. 8 Months

Griff is almost 2 and he's somewhere between 60-65lbs. He pretty much stopped growing after 9 months.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like he's progressing at the same rate as Charlie.


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

Zoe:
7 weeks: 8 pounds
9 weeks: 11 pounds
11 weeks: 17 pounds

Riley:
7 weeks: 6 pounds
9 weeks: 12 pounds
11 weeks: 15 pounds


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Awww, cute. Very good colour too - Charlie was fairly dark when we picked him up, but yours are incredibly dark! Impressive!


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, their parents are very red! And the puppies are getting redder and redder. That pic was actually taken a couple weeks before we brought them home.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

That's what's so amazing, ie that at 5 weeks they were so dark. They're going to be an incredible colour when they get their adult coats.


----------



## mmccarron (Aug 2, 2008)

Tucker just got his last shots and weighed in at 31.5 lbs at 16 weeks.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but here's Mia's progress chart so far:

7 weeks and 5 days => 5.28 lbs 
10 weeks and 3 days => 11.42 lbs
12 weeks and 3 days => 17 lbs
14 weeks and 3 days => 21.74 lbs
20 weeks (4 months and 2.5 weeks) => 25.3 lbs
24 weeks (5 months and 2 weeks) => 35 lbs
27 weeks (6 months and 9 days) => 42 lbs


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora:
7 weeks - 6lbs.
8 weeks - 7lbs
12 weeks - 16.5lbs
16 weeks - 30lbs

She grows fast! She's 18 weeks now and I betcha she's nearing 40lbs.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I just took Kody to the Vet...he is now 6 months and 65 pounds! I have a big boy on my hands!


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucky so far table

5w, 1.8kg
8w, 4.6
9w, 5.4
10w, 6.4
11w, 7.3
12w, 8.3
13w, 10.1
14w, 11.2
15w, 13.2
16w, 14.2kg


----------

